

Understanding Gmail Filters - jaredlwong
http://blog.jaredlwong.com/blog/2012/05/05/understanding-gmail-filters/

======
ntoshev
I would have expected Gmail to have machine learning based filters by now,
where you give some examples and it just works.

~~~
sebastianavina
it's hard enough to make spam filters, now imagine a sample of 5 emails and
teach your filter with that.

~~~
alooPotato
It's pretty tough but we're working on that exact problem at streak.com (YC
S11) - if you're interested in collaborating let us know! aleem at streak.com

